
US health insurers doubled profits in second quarter amid pandemic - ProAm
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/14/us-health-insurers-coronavirus-pandemic-profit
======
beckler
Friend of mine works at Anthem doing dental contracts. He said they were
making money hand over fist for the last few months, because everyone was
still paying premiums, but no one was filing claims because most dentist
offices were closed.

------
exabrial
This headline reads like it's a bad thing... Elective procedures keep
hospitals open and costs low. When we look at the year in whole, I'm sure
things will even out.

------
missedthecue
Well almost all elective procedures have been off the table for 4 or 5 months
here so i'm not sure why this should come as surprise to anyone.

